# Do blinds have to be like this?



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a 2 year old golden that spent six months with a pro trainer while my life was too crazy for her to get proper field work. She received good care, fetched LOTS of birds, and I would say the overall experience was positive. I brought her home a few months ago and she has had some handling work and apparently run some blinds, but she was laying down on her sit whistle. She also worked very slowly with her tail down when sent. She marks beautifully (just earned her WCX) and is very stylish when running marks, working obedience or just about any other activity. I decided to leave the handling work alone for a couple of months and redo it myself. I think her poor attitude stems from confusion and fear of punishment, rather than a lack of willingness. Anyhow, the purpose of posting this is to get suggestions. I have bumpers and have been working a little simple baseball using a verbal sit instead of a whistle (for now). I have ordered a book of handling drills (Carol Cassity) and a different whistle (I figure it couldn't hurt). I have been giving her a happy bumper and/or silly play session as a reward when working baseball, and have her wear her e-collar. Her attitude is now GREATLy improved. My concern is that she will revert to her old ways when greater pressure is applied. Am I crazy to think that this dog (who is stylish in every other thing she does) should be able to run blinds with style?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought you were talking about blinds in homes for privacy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

LOL so did I!!!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

No. Those she would pull down, mangle, and proudly deliver to hand!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a little too much pressure. Back way up in training to a level where she can succeed without correction. The sits I would work on in an open field on a walk and random sit whistles and without any fuss. Pick her up to sit position and "good girl" and treat. Make a game out of it and not in a drill. Separate the sit from the drills to take off the pressure of the drill. Then go back to the drill.

DO NOT GIVE HER ANY COLLAR CORRECTIONS IN BASEBALL IT IS NO-NO DRILL. not trying to shout just sometimes people unknowingly use collar corrections on this. If need be I will use a rope. Much older dogs that know better I may low nick.
Transition baseball into T work to build her confidence back up.



> She also worked very slowly with her tail down when sent


Lack of confidence or avoidance possibly both

She will come back (stylish) when her confidence is back.

Build her confidence level back up the fun has been taken out of it. She does need to be wearing the ecollar and transmitter in hand. Just because you have it doesn't mean you are going to use it. (to her)

She needs to know she can be a good girl again.
That is my opinion anyway.

Use birds as much as possible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no advice, way too new to this, but wanted to say I LOVE Carol Cassity's book!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I forgot something. When you go back to blinds. Walkout blinds,sight blinds and then I would start pattern blinds. Cold non-sight blinds would be on the back burner for a while. If her momentum slows down back up.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like you are doing the right thing, back it up and make it fun again. Keep us up to date on how it is working.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree with all of the above suggestions about making it fun & rewarding again.

However, I would also ask the 'pro' for any background on what caused the problems - if the 'pro' is hesitant to tell you be demanding - I had a 'pro' do some very bad training on one of my dogs that took years to correct and essentially caused me to switch to agility since under stress, my Rowdy did regress to learned helplessness (ie freezing).


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Use birds as much as possible.[/QUOTE
Hadn't thougth about that. That would definitely get her fired up! Thanks so much for all of the suggestions!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Okay everybody, here is a brief update (as we are barely into this project). I have been throwing the sit command at her when walking in the field, a reward of a fun bumper or a tennis ball launched with a "chuck it" thrower (truly crack for dogs). New whistle should be here shortly, so will add that back in soon. Playing with baseball indoors in the large (air conditioned)building we train obedience in (would that be called "tiny baseball"?) with good results. Happy quick sits on a verbal, quick cute retrieves and casts. Definite spark in her eye for all of the above. I am so thankful for the opportunity to pick everyone's brain, and am excited for the coming weeks with my wild redheaded child!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

As long as you are getting good results I don't care what you call it. Success is the key word here and attitude. You're getting both. When you *KNOW* corrections can be eased in and I mean low nicks. Just enough that you can tell she feels it start phasing it back in. Of course you know already not to rush this. Might try to balance your training with marks and OB. That is great news. Kinda worried about her.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

wakemup said:


> Am I crazy to think that this dog (who is stylish in every other thing she does) should be able to run blinds with style?


No, blinds do not have to be drudgery for your dog, nor should they be. You're not crazy at all for desiring to have a stylish blind running dog. I'm glad you do because it's going to require a focused effort, and some time to let your dog learn to love cold blinds.

It will depend largely on how you transition away from known blinds (AKA Pattern Blinds) to real blinds, which are best known as Cold Blinds. The best drill to begin doing this is BB Blinds (Bird Boy Blinds). But there is a series of transitional drills that follow it.

Let's see if the board can bear having me provide actual help by posting a video of BB Blinds.




 
EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

EvanG said:


> Let's see if the board can bear having me provide actual help by posting a video of BB Blinds.
> EvanG


Thanks Evan  Actual real help -- genius! 
Appreciate it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Thanks Evan  Actual real help -- genius!
> Appreciate it.


You're welcome! That particular drill came by way of the late Rex Carr, who gave me an important pearl of advice. "Leave something in it for the dog."

EvanG


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks! I am looking forward to trying it when we are ready. And when the temp dips below 100 degrees.:yuck: I really appreciate the help!


----------

